# Georgia Home Owner Used Rifle to Kill Home Invader During a 3AM Break-In



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...to-kill-a-home-invader-during-a-3am-break-in/


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

LOL - "Jackson was found at the bottom of the stairs leaking bodily fluids."


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Wife goes. “Holes in the walls, in the furniture,,,,blood on the carpet,,,,Could you just have asked him outside before you shot him?”


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

He should have said.. “well honey, you’ve been talking about wanting to remodel anyways. Now’s a good time, I guess”.


----------

